# Favorite body part of your wife



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys! Tell me, what is your favorite body part on your wife? For myself: her bust (she is a 36G), her small waist and her feet. About you?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What a sweet thread! Awwww.

I love men who love their wives and talk about how beautiful she is.


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

She’s so beautiful...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

The curve her lower back makes.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

when I first saw my wife it was the sum of the whole package that
caught my eye. not a specific asset/s.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I love every inch of my little baby but her derriere is by far the most delicious part of a tasty dish.


I love it when she struts around in a t shirt and panties. Her shapely rear is on good display at those times.:smile2:


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

She ages beautifully, but her beautiful blue eyes have never aged, they still sparkle and when she smiles she lights up my life.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Her liver. With fava beans and nice Chianti. 

Oh, sorry. You meant THIS wife. I'll let you know.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

well it was going to be a sweet thred. Then you had to bring in Fava beans.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The only way to truly grok someone is to eat them so...Valentine Michael Smith (the sexiest character ever created) would agree with the fava beans and liver thing.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> well it was going to be a sweet thred. Then you had to bring in Fava beans.


Don't like fava beans? Don't eat them.

I don't really think of my wife as a collection of body parts. Whatever part I'm looking at in the moment is my favorite. I'm very fickle that way.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Her mind, provided that it's lovingly functional!

Her mischievous smile, with those complimenting dimples and piercing eyes!

And raising her hair off of the nape of her neck while going in for a kiss just drives me absolutely wild!*


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

All of her. 

Eyes, smile and ornery mind were first things I noticed. 

Those eyes still sparkle and change colors.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I love the whole package. Everything fits together perfectly and nothing looks out of place. I love being able to see everything at once. Her eyes are gorgeous. I love her dimples even though I rarely see them. I love how tiny she is and feels in my arms. She has a fantastic butt and I cannot keep my hands off it. I love it when she walks around in underwear and one of my shirts, which are just long enough that I can barely get a glimpse.

But my absolute favorite part about her is her freckles. She is a redhead, so she has a lot of freckles on her body, but my favorite are the ones on her cheeks and nose. They are one of the first things that I fell in love with. Those ones are difficult to see, but once summer hits they will be quite prominent and I still get warm, fuzzy, tingly feelings when I see them. Even just thinking about it makes me smile.


----------



## FinallyHappy1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

My girlfriend is Indian. I love the entire package but if I have to pick one or two features I LOVE her eyes and hair. She has big brown eyes that I’m a sucker for. She also has long jet black hair that’s wavy but not super curly and very soft.
Her perky breasts and ample butt are just a bonus.


----------



## DTG (Mar 30, 2020)

Tough. Id say her eyes and face which are beautifully soft but powerfully seductive. The rest is irressistably curvey and busty 👀


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I'm a face man. Making out is the bomb. A beautiful face makes up for innumerable imperfections.
My honey has a beautiful face. Sometimes I look at her on the couch in awe.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> I'm a face man. Making out is the bomb. A beautiful face makes up for innumerable imperfections.
> My honey has a beautiful face. Sometimes I look at her on the couch in awe.



^^^This. Granted I like the whole package. But...I can still remember when I saw her in person for the first time. I can laugh about it because I do find it funny now. But when I saw her face I was like, "I'm in love!" LoL. I could tell it was the same for her. You can't argue with chemistry. Funny how some of us just fit together. I saw her as the perfect combination between sexy AND cute. Being honest in my past I have only had sexy OR cute. Never had them both in the same person. For those wondering, sexy and cute are two different things to me, I like them both, but they are different areas of desirability for me. I'm sure some will understand this LoL. I guess I am weird.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

For me, her heart. She is just an amazing loving person to me. (yeah, the rest of her ain't so bad either!)


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My pet name for the missus(while in the bedroom and or alone) is Chesty. And there you have it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Her mind*


This (and her brain which is the hardware of the mind) is the basis for everything else: her love of me, her commitment to health and fitness and looking good, her amazing sexuality, and her overall compatibility in so many things.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

She was a majorette with great legs but the best thing is she’s always happy. She must have 5 or 6 best friends.


----------



## Muzzle (May 9, 2020)

Strictly from a physical side? Eyes followed by nipples


----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

I have two answers, one from the past and one from current times. When we were younger (we are currently 40) - let’s say back in our 20’s - my wife had the most amazing perfectly shaped teardrop breasts. I mean absolutely perfect! They looked amazing from every angle and position you can imagine. I was mesmerized by them! Since having kids they aren’t quite the same, obviously. Still great, but I’ll cherish those memories of the past. 

Currently I’d answer this question by saying her butt. I’m a sucker for “from behind” views and my wife has a really sexy butt. She’s a small frame, slender woman with a nicer than average ass. Not too small, not huge, just right in the Goldilocks zone. The song “Anaconda” comes to mind lol. 

As always, her body always turns me on and I can’t get enough of her. Perhaps annoyingly so in her view.


----------



## Frithy (May 6, 2020)

Face


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Eyes then that area of very soft skin where her leg joins the lower tummy. Just where the crease is and where my hand starts its journey.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Since my wife has a pair of truly magnificent and still very pert natural breasts (even after a recent lumpectomy), with tremendous nipples as well. While also having a wonderfully pretty face, which is ageing splendidly well. With a truly luscious and elegant looking vulva (Barbie), with small closed lips as well. I simply can't pick one part over the others, when I find all of them to be especially appealing.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

My brown eyed girl. The first thing about her I noticed were her eyes.


----------



## Bilbo115265 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mickey1967 said:


> Hi guys! Tell me, what is your favorite body part on your wife? For myself: her bust (she is a 36G), her small waist and her feet. About you?


I love everything about
My wife she not a small woman love her bust her brain


----------



## somethingstrange (Jun 5, 2020)

Her arms and lips. Hugs and kisses daily.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

My wife’s eyes were the first thing I noticed when we first met. Now I do like her butt. At 57 she still has the figure she had when we first met and her rear is still superb.


----------



## Sdexcalibur (Jun 5, 2020)

for me it’s my wife’s back, curves, strong, sexy, especially appreciate it in certain positions


----------

